# New Boa Constrictor.



## Pyromanic (May 14, 2013)

So, long story short, today I went to Pets and Aquatics in Manchester to take a look at the snakes and with intentions on purchasing a Royal Python or a Dwarf Boa like a Hog Island. Instead, I came home with a one year old Boa Constrictor. Don't get me wrong, I might have got her on a bit of a whim because I fell in love, but I have done my research on Boa's in the past because one day I'd like to work with snakes completely and build a life around them.

However, that does not change the fact that Dante (I know, she's female but It's a cool name) Is my first snake.


She's currently in a small tank (She's being upgraded to a much larger and more appropriate one this Friday when it arrives) with a hot spot of 90F and a cool area of around 85F (With help from our central heating since the heat mat only reaches around 75F alone). She's just kind of chilling out, looking around, the usual.

Earlier today she regurgitated the rat she'd been fed by the people at the pet store who told me they'd fed her three or four days ago (But the rat she spat out was almost whole, making me think that she was in fact fed one or two days ago, but I'm not entirely sure).

Anyone have any good advice on caring for her? I'm well aware of the basics, feeding, handling etc. Just anything else that might help me be the best 'owner' I can be for her? I want the rest of her life to be happy, comfortable and enjoyable!


----------



## Asharee133 (May 14, 2013)

Let her settle in for about a week


----------



## treeofgreen (May 14, 2013)

Hey Pyromanic

I dont know if many here would know anything specific to keeping boas as we cant own there here legally. Maybe some of the other overseas herpers can help . She is pretty! I remember visiting some pet shops over in the UK when i lived there for a year or so, you guys have a great selection of reps!

It may be better to ask specific questions about what you wanted to know. If you have the basics down then she will be very happy. Good heat, humidity, regular feeding and somewhere to hide usally = happy snake  

Where you at? I stayed in Reading while i was there, its weird but the only thing I miss are the 24hr Asdas and Sainsburys etc!


----------



## Xeaal (May 14, 2013)

She is gorgeous! I have a little Stimson python called Dante too


----------



## Leasdraco (May 14, 2013)

There's the basics for caring for any snake which you already know. You will need to take due care when handling,being aware of her size. Good luck with her, she's really cool


----------



## Leasdraco (May 14, 2013)

And take care not to become complacent as she grows!


----------



## Pyromanic (May 15, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> Let her settle in for about a week




Indeed XD We are  It's hard though! Seeing her in her tank and having to resist letting her out XD But next week will be fun!


----------



## Pyromanic (May 15, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> She is gorgeous! I have a little Stimson python called Dante too



Thankyou!  and that's awesome, Dante's a great name XD Even for a girl


----------



## Pyromanic (May 15, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Hey Pyromanic
> 
> I dont know if many here would know anything specific to keeping boas as we cant own there here legally. Maybe some of the other overseas herpers can help . She is pretty! I remember visiting some pet shops over in the UK when i lived there for a year or so, you guys have a great selection of reps!
> 
> ...




I live in a little village called Hollingworth, not too far from Manchester  I'll be moving back to Staffordshire though in August 

It's such a shame they're illegal where you are! D: I know there have been a few issues with big snakes escaping and eating peoples cats and what not )X <3 and thankyou!  I'll post some more specific questions ^^ I definately have the basics sorted :3 I just wanna' make sure her life here is perfect ^^


----------



## Misnomer (May 15, 2013)

Living in/near Manchester.....thoughts of 'humidity' made me laugh (central heating aside) 

"Manchester, so much to answer for" 

All the best with Dante.


----------



## andynic07 (May 15, 2013)

Pyromanic said:


> I live in a little village called Hollingworth, not too far from Manchester  I'll be moving back to Staffordshire though in August
> 
> It's such a shame they're illegal where you are! D: I know there have been a few issues with big snakes escaping and eating peoples cats and what not )X <3 and thankyou!  I'll post some more specific questions ^^ I definately have the basics sorted :3 I just wanna' make sure her life here is perfect ^^


I used to live in Crewe when I was little and my sister is visiting relatives over there at the moment.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 15, 2013)

Pyromanic said:


> I know there have been a few issues with big snakes escaping and eating peoples cats and what not



Somehow, I don't think this is much of a problem to reptile keepers  haha.


----------



## Pyromanic (May 15, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I used to live in Crewe when I was little and my sister is visiting relatives over there at the moment.




Awesome


----------



## Pyromanic (May 15, 2013)

Misnomer said:


> All the best with Dante.



Thanks! <3


----------



## sharky (May 15, 2013)

Gorgeous Boa!!!! Best of luck with Dante...but where is a tail picture! That is my favorite part of a BCC ^.^


----------



## buffcoat (May 15, 2013)

Basking 90 cold 80 ambient 85 humidity 55-65% bump it to 70 or so during sheds. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyromanic (May 16, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Gorgeous Boa!!!! Best of luck with Dante...but where is a tail picture! That is my favorite part of a BCC ^.^



Thankyou! <d

This is a full body picture of her with a nice shot of her tail - http://i39.tinypic.com/2621toj.jpg


----------



## Pyromanic (May 16, 2013)

Thankyou!


----------



## buffcoat (May 16, 2013)

Pyromanic said:


> Thankyou! <d
> 
> This is a full body picture of her with a nice shot of her tail - http://i39.tinypic.com/2621toj.jpg



She is pretty. 

My big girl is going through her "dark" phase. 

A member on here who doesn't post very much has a very nice collection of boas. Next time I see him I'll take the better half's camera and get some new shots if his collection for y'all to see.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyromanic (May 16, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> She is pretty.
> 
> My big girl is going through her "dark" phase.
> 
> ...



Awesome! <3 I'd love to see 
How big is your girl?


----------



## buffcoat (May 16, 2013)

She was a rescue. Fed only mice once a month. She was stunted but really starting to put size on her now. She's 6' and about 11 lbs. She eats one large rat a week or a jumbo every 2 weeks. I've been looking for 1-2 lb bunnies or piglets to give her just to change it up.

She has an attitude. Very flighty and very cage defensive. She's a biter also, though she has calmed down some. You kind of expect it when the previous owner was afraid of her. Now she just let's out a hiss from hell. It sounds like a bull snake's hiss

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (May 16, 2013)

Gorgeous! Thank you for that picture, love that tail!!!!!!!


----------



## Pyromanic (May 17, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> She was a rescue. Fed only mice once a month. She was stunted but really starting to put size on her now. She's 6' and about 11 lbs. She eats one large rat a week or a jumbo every 2 weeks. I've been looking for 1-2 lb bunnies or piglets to give her just to change it up.
> 
> She has an attitude. Very flighty and very cage defensive. She's a biter also, though she has calmed down some. You kind of expect it when the previous owner was afraid of her. Now she just let's out a hiss from hell. It sounds like a bull snake's hiss
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2




Oh wow D: At least she's safe with you now.
We measured Dante today, she's a good 4ft!


----------



## Pyromanic (May 17, 2013)

Thanks  she has the most beautiful red tail I've ever seen XD especially on a common!


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 17, 2013)

Gosh her colours are gorgeous.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaReptileBoy (May 17, 2013)

im guessing Red Tailed Boa as you live in the UK


----------

